# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  كوافير الفنار

## روابي الروح

ودددددددددددي اعرف اسعاره 
ورقمه اذا ممكن 
واذا حليو من حيث المكياج والتسريحاااااات 
لاتبخلو علينا بردودكم 
روابي الروح

----------


## سعوديهـ

ليش باخلين علينا من ردودكم

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

ما عرف اي شي عنة  سوري

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

بصراحة يجججججججننننننننننن اني تعدلت في وواجد واسعارة شوي مغرية مو واجد بس يستاهل _دي الاسعار ييجنن_

----------


## وردة وعتاب

روعه تعديله خيتو ماعليه كلام انا ماجربت بش شفت تعديله في قريبتي عجبني وايد واذا قدرت بجيب لك الرقم ولايهمك تحياتي

----------


## آهات حنونه

*خيتي روابي ممكن يعطوك وصف لتعديلهم* 

*بس الارقام والعنواين ممنوعه*


*بجد تعديلهم كثير ناااايس*

*موفقه*

----------


## سعوديهـ

> روعه تعديله خيتو ماعليه كلام انا ماجربت بش شفت تعديله في قريبتي عجبني وايد واذا قدرت بجيب لك الرقم ولايهمك تحياتي



 

مشكوره خيتوو بس ماعلي يرسلوه ليي على الأيميل

----------


## سعوديهـ

طبعا روابي اني لكنى غيرت اسمي سويته سعوديهـ

----------


## سعوديهـ

:toung: 



> روعه تعديله خيتو ماعليه كلام انا ماجربت بش شفت تعديله في قريبتي عجبني وايد واذا قدرت بجيب لك الرقم ولايهمك تحياتي



 :cheesy: سلمتي لناغاليتي ومشكوره يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## سعوديهـ

> بصراحة يجججججججننننننننننن اني تعدلت في وواجد واسعارة شوي مغرية مو واجد بس يستاهل _دي الاسعار ييجنن_



 



سلمتي غاليتي يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## سعوديهـ

> ما عرف اي شي عنة سوري



 





مشكوررره حبيبلتي يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بصراحه اول مره اسمع عنه

----------


## قطعة سكر

ماادري هو الي في العواميه لو؟؟؟
اذا الي في العواااميه انا تعدلت فيه 
اكثر من مره وتعديلهم مره رووعه
بالنسبه للاسعار من 150 ومافوق ويستاهل هالاسعار
اما النسبه الى الرقم ماعرف الرقم اني ادل المكان مو الرقم
والي عندهم مناسبات انصحهم يرووحونه كتير روووووعه
تقبلي مروري

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،*

*مآآدري اول مره آعرف هآلإسم  ،*

*بس إذآ نفس اللي تقصده قطعة سكر فآني مااعرف مكآن في العوآمية  ،*

*ربي يعطيكم آلعآإفيـه ،*

*تحياتي*

----------


## hope

تعديلهم روعه ومآعليه كلآم 
روحي وانتي مطمنـــهـ 

وآسعآرهم حلوه 
والرقم آبحثي في قوقل موجود 


واي سؤآل ثآني حآضررين = )

----------


## سعوديهـ

يسلمووووووووو يعطيكم ربي آلعآفيه 
نورتوآصفتي بردودكم

----------

